
Learn to Code, It’s Harder Than You Think - dsego
http://mikehadlow.blogspot.is/2015/12/learn-to-code-its-harder-than-you-think.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709371)

